# Ersatzteile



## Myrkskog (29. April 2009)

Wo gibt es denn in Deutschland Ersatzteile für Intense? Ich bräuchte für mein M3 eine neue (Achs)-Schraube für die Umlenkung am Tretlager - also die, die sich immer von selbst lösen, weil sie nicht gekontert sind.
Falls jemand so Eine herumfahren hat, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## iRider (29. April 2009)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn in Deutschland Ersatzteile für Intense? Ich bräuchte für mein M3 eine neue (Achs)-Schraube für die Umlenkung am Tretlager - also die, die sich immer von selbst lösen, weil sie nicht gekontert sind.
> Falls jemand so Eine herumfahren hat, kann er sich gerne melden.



Shocker vielleicht?

Die neueren Achsen haben zusätzlich zu der kleinen Madenschraube im Gelenk noch einen Sicherungsring auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Schraubenkopfs. Dadurch lösen sie sich *fast* nicht mehr. Allerdings können diese neuen Achsen Anbauteilen wie Kettenführungen im Weg sein da sie ca. 5 mm über das Ende des Gelenks herausstehen.
Meinen Erfahrungen nach lösen die Achsen sich eher wenn die Lager am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer sind und beginnen sich schwerer zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (30. April 2009)

genau das Teil meine ich.
Dass das Problem nicht an der Achse liegt ist mir klar, trotzdem brauche ich langsam eine Neue, weil die Madenschraube schon ziemlich tiefe Rillen hinterlassen hat.


----------



## Christiaan (30. April 2009)

schick mir ein nachricht, habe eine Adresse


----------



## THBiker (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute

habt ihr schon Ersatzteile gefunden 

ich brauch jetzt auch welche für mein 6.6

und zwar der Umlenkhebel der Zwischen Kettenstrebe und Tretlager sitzt! Hat mir doch glatt ein Stein dieses Ding zerrupft


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Juli 2009)

wo bekomm ich denn ne 135x12 achse her
nicht unbedingt die orginal intense achse, weil wegen zu teuer


----------



## iRider (1. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> habt ihr schon Ersatzteile gefunden
> 
> ...



Ruf bei Shocker an!

Übrigends: die neuen unteren Umlenkhebel die bei den VPP2 Bikes Verwendung finden passen auch auf die alten Bikes wie Dein 6.6. Und die verdellern nicht so schnell.


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Ruf bei Shocker an!
> 
> Übrigends: die neuen unteren Umlenkhebel die bei den VPP2 Bikes Verwendung finden passen auch auf die alten Bikes wie Dein 6.6. Und die verdellern nicht so schnell.



Alles klar, DANKE, das hört sich gut an  Hoffe mal, dass dieses hebelchen nicht ein Vermögen kostet


----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2009)

So.-...hat geklappt bei Shocker Distribution   mal gespannt was das Teil kostet


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2009)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen sich selbst was zu drehen/fräsen?
Oder sich an andere Forumsmitglieder wenden die einem sowas machen können?

Ich bin grad auch dran meinen Umlenkhebel am V10 zuverbessern.

Greez


----------



## iRider (2. Juli 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen sich selbst was zu drehen/fräsen?
> Oder sich an andere Forumsmitglieder wenden die einem sowas machen können?
> 
> Ich bin grad auch dran meinen Umlenkhebel am V10 zuverbessern.
> ...



Wenn Du keine Connection zu jemandem hast der das machen kann wird es teuer. Bevor es die Slacker Ausfallenden gab habe ich mal einen Kostenvoranschlag für ähnliche Ausfallenden bei einem Maschinenbauunternehmen machen lassen und der Preis war !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. Juli 2009)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen sich selbst was zu drehen/fräsen?
> Oder sich an andere Forumsmitglieder wenden die einem sowas machen können?
> 
> Ich bin grad auch dran meinen Umlenkhebel am V10 zuverbessern.
> ...



prinzipiell schon, aber ich brauch das Ding erstens schnell und zweitens fehlt mir die Erfahrung inder Konstruktion! Drehen und Fräsen kann ich auch nicht...
aber falls du Ideen hättest bin ich offen dafür!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. Juli 2009)

Facom
Sickgirl
unchained

Hier mal zwei wo vllt was machen können, Facom hat mir schonmal CNC gefräst, tip top.

Ihr könnt ja auch unter Suche ein Thema aufmachen.
So hat es bei mir geklappt.


----------



## mc schrecka (5. August 2009)

Brauche dringend M3 Ausfallenden, gebraucht, neu, alles anbieten. Slacker oder orginal,
Größe 135mm DINGEND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christiaan (6. August 2009)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> Brauche dringend M3 Ausfallenden, gebraucht, neu, alles anbieten. Slacker oder orginal,
> Größe 135mm DINGEND!!!!!!!!!













Hier mein Ersatz set, fast neu. hab dir ein nachricht geschickt


----------



## steiltyp (31. März 2015)

Hi, Ich habe mich kürzlich daran gemacht einen älteren M6 Rahmen, den ich gebraucht gekauft habe zu warten und neu aufzubauen. Während dem Lagertausch habe ich mich schon gewundert, warum in zwischen den unteren Lagerpunkten keine Hülsen sitzen um die seitlichen Kräfte auf die Lager zu verteilen. Außerdem ist mir eine Stelle am oberen Link aufgefallen, die ein winziger Riss sein könnte - daher wollte ich mir einen Ersatzlink bestellen, um auf der sicher Seite zu sein. 
Auf Mountainbikes.net bin ich jetzt tatsächlich auf die Intense Crush Tubes gestoßen, welche zwischen die Lager gehören würden. Ich habe auch auf Mtbr gelesen, dass diese bei den neueren Rahmen mit Grease Ports und AC Bearings nichtmehr verwendet werden. Da mein Rahmen aber keine Grease Ports hat und ich klassische Lager verwende, würde ich gerne wieder Crush Tubes verbauen.

Leider hat Mountainbikes.net nach Anruf zugegeben, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung derzeit sehr schlecht ist und sie nicht sagen können wann und ob sie meine bestellten Teile überhaupt über den neuen spanischen Importeur bekommen können ...

Wisst ihr eine Quelle, wo ich noch einen Top Link und zwei Crush Tubes bekommen könnte?

Cheers
Till


----------



## steiltyp (31. März 2015)

OK, da heißt es wohl warten ...

"Hello Till.


We will be producing more of those, but have not yet.  When available we will send to those distributers in your area who are requesting them, but sorry not at this time we have them.


Sorry I can’t be more help,
Johnny Flores"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (1. April 2015)

schon mies irgendwie :-(


----------



## steiltyp (1. April 2015)

Ja, die Crush Tubes sind kein Problem - die haben sie alle rumliegen, aber Top Links scheint es kaum noch zu geben ... bin gerade dabei durchzufragen ob noch jemand einen lagernd hat ... in den USA hätten sie mir anscheinend sofort helfen können, Intense verbietet ihnen aber nach Europa zu verkaufen -.-


----------



## RB_Toyride (5. April 2015)

Hi,
Da ichs nun auch mal geschafft habe... bin auf der suche nach einem hinterbau für mein intense 951 von 2010. Der rahmen ist an der typischen schwachstelle der kettenstrebe gerissen.
Brauche daher n neuen hinterbau. Oder denkt ihr mit viel know how könnte man den rahmen schweissen und verstärken?
Vg marc


----------



## hasp (6. April 2015)

Braucht Jemand ein Schaltauge / Dropout?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/575677


----------



## iRider (6. April 2015)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hi,
> Da ichs nun auch mal geschafft habe... bin auf der suche nach einem hinterbau für mein intense 951 von 2010. Der rahmen ist an der typischen schwachstelle der kettenstrebe gerissen.
> Brauche daher n neuen hinterbau. Oder denkt ihr mit viel know how könnte man den rahmen schweissen und verstärken?
> Vg marc


Die haben gerade 951 Hinterbauten neu (nach)produziert und sollten die in USA auf Lager haben. Allerdings den ohne G3.
Schreib Sam (sam (at) intensecycles (dot) com) ne e-mail.


----------



## Jester (7. April 2015)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hi,
> . Oder denkt ihr mit viel know how könnte man den rahmen schweissen und verstärken?
> Vg marc



Wenn du jemand findest, sag mir mal bescheid ;-)


----------



## steiltyp (7. April 2015)

Um meine Geschichte noch abzuschließen - Badassbikes in UK kommen an alles ran und haben immer sofort geantwortet, sie haben mehrfach betont, dass sie auch weiterhin alle Teile besorgen können werden - auf jeden Fall eine sehr empfehlenswerte Adresse.


----------

